# [Cups-1.4.4] Laserdrucker druckt sehr langsam

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich habe einen OKI B410d. 

Zu Beginn nutzte ich die ppd-Datei von einem Laserjet 1100.

Nun habe ich openprinting.org eine "passende" PPD Datei für meinen Drucker gefunden.

Jetzt braucht der Drucker aber für eine zweiseitige Seite knappe 2 Minuten, bis es losgeht. Im Display ist "processing" zu lesen.

Bei CUPS sehe ich nur, dass der Drucker beschäftigt ist.

Es scheint sicht zu verstärken, wenn mehrere Seiten pro Blatt ausgedruckt werden oder es Seiten mit Grafiken sind.

Schneller Drucker: HP LaserJet 1100, hpcups 3.9.12 (color, 2-sided printing)

Langsam: Oki B410 Foomatic/pxlmono (recommended) (grayscale, 2-sided printing)

In keinen Logs finde ich etwas, warum es so lange dauert.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

*bump*

Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## Hollowman

Nimm doch einfach wieder die Laserjet ppd. Da passt irgendwas mit dem Format nicht. Guck dir mal die File größe im Spoolverzeichnis an. Ich wette die Files werden mit der oki PPD wesentlich größer.

Sebastian

----------

## Finswimmer

Das Problem ist, ich habe hier 1-2 PDF Dateien, bei denen die Laserjet PPD fehlerhafte Ausgaben produziert.

Bei der OKI PPD ist das nicht so.

Ich könnte natürlich immer die Laserjet nehmen, und nur in "Notfällen" die OKI.

Aber normal ist es ja trotzdem nicht...

Tobi

----------

## Tinitus

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist, ich habe hier 1-2 PDF Dateien, bei denen die Laserjet PPD fehlerhafte Ausgaben produziert.
> 
> Bei der OKI PPD ist das nicht so.
> 
> Ich könnte natürlich immer die Laserjet nehmen, und nur in "Notfällen" die OKI.
> ...

 

Hallo,

das mit den fehlerhaften PDF Ausdrucken habe ich bei meinem Brother auch. Aber nur wenn ich den Acrobat Reader nehmen. Mit GPL PDF Viewern klappt es schneller und ohne Fehler.

Scheint am PDF Creator der erzeugenden Seite zu hängen. Sind immer wieder Rechnungen per E-Mail vom Handyanbieter etc..

G. Roland

----------

## Finswimmer

Welchen Viewer empfiehlst du?

Dann könnte ich das damit ausprobieren.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Hollowman

Nimm evince oder okular. Jenachdem was du für eine Oberfläche hast.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

im Moment habe ich ein Vorlesungsskript, welches ich gar nicht ausdrucken kann.

Ich will 6 Seiten auf einer Seite ausgeben.

Mit keinem der oben genannten Treiber geht es.

Das ganze bezieht sich auf eine PDF Datei.

Aus LibreOffice kann ich nach wie vor gut drucken.

Acroread platziert die Einzelseiten falsch auf der Seite, sodass einiges abgechnitten ist.

Okular druckt die zweite Seite richtig, auf der ersten sieht man eine komplett verpixelte riesengroße Grafik von der ersten Seite...

Habt ihr eine Idee, was und wie ich das hinbekommen kann?

Danke

Tobi

*frustiert* *Früher* ging es doch mal...

// EDIT:

Mit VirtualBox und Win7 kann ich die eine Datei richtig ausdrucken.

Bei der anderen streikt Windows.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe jetzt eine "Lösung":

pdfnup --nup 2x3 --delta "1cm 2cm" $file.pdf

So werden 6 Seiten mit einem Abstand von horizontal 1cm und vertikal 2cm auf eine Seite gelegt.

Diese kann ich jetzt mit acroread und einem einzigen Druckertreiber drucken.

Es ist aber doch sehr unzufriedenstellend. 

Was ist denn das Problem an (diesen) PDF Dateien? 

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

Das sind sicher gescannte Seiten als Bild im PDF oder? Damit haben wir auch massive Probleme. Die Dinger werden im Spooler riesig groß. Der Drucker bekommt dann Probleme weil er nicht genug Speicher hat und es dauert ewig.

Schick mal den Druckauftrag ab und guck dann mal im Cups Interface wie groß der auftrag im Spooler wird.

Sebastian

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Das sind sicher gescannte Seiten als Bild im PDF oder? Damit haben wir auch massive Probleme. Die Dinger werden im Spooler riesig groß. Der Drucker bekommt dann Probleme weil er nicht genug Speicher hat und es dauert ewig.
> 
> Schick mal den Druckauftrag ab und guck dann mal im Cups Interface wie groß der auftrag im Spooler wird.
> ...

 

Nein, das sind Powerpointfolien als PDF. Oben in dem Titel steht "Kompatibilitätsmodus". Aber das ist dann wohl eher von Windows da reingeschrieben worden.

/var/spool/cups wird für 7 Seiten schon 20Mb groß.

Ich dachte immer, PDF sei eine Weiterentwicklung von PostScript und das kann doch jeder Drucker verstehen.

Wo ist da denn das Problem, dass die PDFs solche Probleme machen?

Tobi

----------

## Uli Sing

Das Problem ist, dass PDF auch nicht so wirklich der wahre Jakob ist und ich an manchen Regentagen tatsächlich geneigt bin, mir Steve Jobs' Meinung über Adobe mal in aller Ruhe anzuhören.  :Very Happy: 

Außerdem sind Probleme mit PDF eher die Regel denn die Ausnahme und dass Drucker von Haus aus PDF und/oder PS verstehen müssten, wäre mir ohnedies völlig neu.

Sei es, wie's ist: Probier' mal das hier

```
pdf2ps Original.pdf - | ps2pdf12 - Kopie.pdf
```

Dazu wäre es vorteilhaft, psutils installiert haben.

Sag uns dann Bescheid, ob's mit der Kopie besser klappt.

Ich benutze übrigens epdfview und bin damit im Großen und Ganzen recht zufrieden.

Mal 'ne andere Frage: Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der zu doof ist, unter 2.6.34-r11 einen funktionierenden NFS Server aufzusetzen?

Ja, ich weiß, das gehört hier natürlich nicht her. Grundsätzlich wär' ich ein ganz brauchbares Forenmitglied, wenn ich nicht ständig undiszipliniert OT posten würde.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Die Idee mit dem Umwandeln funktioniert auch nicht.

Die PDF ist dann 65MB groß, wenn ich dann 6 Seiten pro Blatt ausdrucken will, schmiert mir der Drucker ab.

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

Das Problem an PDF ist, das es eigentlich für Text mit Bildern gedacht ist. Die meisten nutzen es aber für reine Bilder. Sprich Seiten werden ohne OCR gescannt und dann im PDF Format gespeichert. Das am besten noch mit 1200DPI. 

Ich hab hier nen paar PDFs die sind so ca 10-20MB groß, im Spooler beim Drucken erreichen die dann aber mal locker 500-800MB. Und kommt ein Drucker mit 4MB Ram einfach nicht nach. Das Dauert ewig bis er das druckt.

@ Fineswimmer

Versuchs mal mit evince. Damit hab ich noch die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Sebastian

PS: Ich hab hier nen NFS Server mit 2.6.34-r6 laufen, das geht prima. Ich denk nicht das r11 da so nen Unterschied macht.

----------

## Finswimmer

```
$cat /usr/local/bin/2x3 

#!/bin/bash

name=$(echo "$1" |sed s'#.pdf#-2x3.pdf#')

pdfnup --nup 2x3 --delta "0.0cm 2cm" --scale 0.95  "$1"

lpr -P Test -o PageSize=A4 -o PageRegion=A4 -o Duplex=DuplexNoTumble -o InputSlot=Auto -o ColorModel=Gray -o MediaType=Plain -o OutputMode=Normal -o OptionDuplex=True < "$name"
```

Das Skript habe ich nun als Aktion zu PDF-Dateien hinzugefügt.

Dann kann ich es ganz normal ausdrucken.

----------

